# NW Florida Weed ID Help



## Stark (Feb 6, 2019)

I just bought a house that has some great St. Augustine on majority of the lawn except in the area pictured. The bare spot was where septic work had to be done prior to closing. However around that area there is a concentration of the taller weeds. Don't know too much about weeds, and read that it is bad to pull certain weeds. So I haven't pulled these out. I'm wanting to install some St. Augustine sod on the bare spot but would like to get the weeds knocked out first.

Sidenote: Don't know why pictures are sideways.
Side side note: If y'all can ID the taller weed and the shorter weed that will be great!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Large one looks like crabgrass to me. Best to pull it before it drops even more seeds.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Stark that white mid-vein says johnsongrass to me.


----------

